# Craftsman 5/23 536.884810 Looking for tracks



## Markomyt1 (Mar 20, 2017)

When I bought my home it came with an 18 year old tracked snow blower. (Craftsman 5/23 536.884810)
It was always stored inside and it is really unstoppable. Always starts easily and climbs or goes through anything I point it at.

I noticed that the tracks were getting a lot of cracks and have been trying to find a pair of replacement tracks Part# 90009724. Of course they are discontinued through Sears.

Anyone out there have a pair of tracks to sell? or a DEAD 5/23 with good tracks on it?

I bought a pair of tracks off EBay and they were the wrong model... groan... I will have them up for sale shortly.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck on finding tracks for older units. I have seen where people have converted track units to wheels. Typically the tractor units are basically the same and many times it's just the axel that's different between the two.


Good luck.


----------



## Markomyt1 (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks.
Yes, I believe that is what I will have to do.

Now, suggestions on where to source the wheels, size, etc.

-Mark-


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

I would look on eBay and scour the Internet. Its not a Craftsman but my HS55 is a late 80s model and my rubber tracks are still available on eBay.









Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Here is the track I think you need but it sold already. 
Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/130851632868

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Somebody recently posted here about their having been able to split a SnowMobile Track down the middle and created two tracks for a SnowBlower . . . . but I don't know exactly how you'd search for it.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

You may be able to use another track off another blower? Craftsman shares parts i believe on other brands like Troy Built and Cub cadet.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Markomyt1 said:


> Thanks.
> Yes, I believe that is what I will have to do.
> 
> Now, suggestions on where to source the wheels, size, etc.
> ...


Typically most track blowers have a comparable wheeled model. Look for something similar and see what's on them. Other option is the old 'tape measure' method. Take the machine, pull one track and block the unit up then just start measuring and see what you come up with.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Try this Ebay link


----------

